# اصغر جده فى العالم 23 سنة



## ياسر رشدى (10 مارس 2011)

*أصبحت الرومانية ريفكا ستانسكو (23 عاما) أصغر جدة في العالم عندما أنجبت ابنتها ماريا (11 عاما) ولدا.*
*وقالت الجدة لصحيفة ذا صن البريطانية: إنها أنجبت طفلتها الأولى في سن الـ12 وقد طلبت من ابنتها عدم الحذو حذوها، لكن الأخيرة أنجبت في سن الـ11 لتصبح ستانسكو أصغر جدة في العالم*
*الرابط*
http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?opt...غ-23-عاما&catid=131:الصفحه الاخيره&Itemid=370


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 مارس 2011)

يا دى على ما توصل 60 سنة جدة الجدود شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## bilseka (10 مارس 2011)

ايه الحلاوة ديه


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

غريبة اوي

ميرسي ليك


----------



## rana1981 (10 مارس 2011)

*اففففففففف معقول هيك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

دى زمن العنوسة


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2011)

جدة ايه بس ده سن الربيعزى ما بيقولو تبقى كده


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2011)

واااو غريبة دى


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

مواقف وطرائف
شكرا جدااااا


----------



## تونى 2010 (15 مارس 2011)

زمن العجائب​


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههه
جديدة الحكاية دي


----------



## govany shenoda (16 أبريل 2011)

ايه ده 11 سنه وتجيب بيبي
انتو كده هتعقدو البنات اللي لسه مش اتجوزت
ميرسي للخبر


----------



## Bent Christ (16 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليها لاحفاد احفاد احفاد احفاد احفاد,,,,,,,,, احفادها*​


----------



## شميران (16 أبريل 2011)

غريبة جدااااااااااااا
شكرا للمعلومة الرائعة


----------

